# Abril's tummy still upset...



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, Abril's Mommy here. Abril was having bowel issues, first constipation and then green and mushy which turned to watery/mucusy. Went to Vet who gave her a shot for vomiting (she did this just before we left to go to the vet) and was put on Metronidazole and Prescription Diet for Canine Gastrointestinal Health. I have been gradually putting her back on her normal diet as her bowels seemed to be normal. Well now she is constipated for the last 24 hours. I am keeping her on her meds and just put her back on her tummy diet. She had blood work and I was told she did not seem to have any of the normal stuff and they were not sure what the problem was. My question is, is there anything I can do here at home when I see she is starting to get constipated. She does drink water but I do not know how much is enough, but it is offered at all times. Sorry this is so long, been many years since I was a doggy mommy...oh Abril is 4 years old, we have had her for just 3 months so we are still new to each other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A spoonful of either canned pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie mix) or canned squash mixed into her food can help with either constipation OR diarrhea because it adds fiber to the diet and makes them more regular. It's good nutrition too, so there's no worries there.

Another thought is, is her "normal" food kibble? If so, the change from the water content of the canned GI food to the lack of water in the kibble could be the problem. She may not be drinking enough to make up for the difference. (one of the problems with a kibble diet) If you want to continue to feed kibble, it might help to mix water into it (or a little low sodium chicken broth if she likes it better) so that she gets more liquid in her diet.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for the answer. I do give her a quarter cup of Whole Earth Farms dry and a tablespoon of Alpo chicken with veggies & gravy. But I will try the pumpkin or squash, with the dry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MamaPatty said:


> Thank you for the answer. I do give her a quarter cup of Whole Earth Farms dry and a tablespoon of Alpo chicken with veggies & gravy. But I will try the pumpkin or squash, with the dry.


Alpo is considered a pretty low quality food. It has a lot of fillers in it. (Check the Dog Food Advisor) your dry food is actually a lot higher rated than the canned food. I'd either switch to a higher quality canned food (first choice) or just serve the kibble wet. Scrap the Alpo.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you. I will check into other brands of canned.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

There is an article on healthypets.mercola.com, titled "The Perfect Bowel-Soothing Food for GI Upsets and Diarrhea" by Dr. Karen Becker. I tried to attach the link, but somehow couldn't do it. Thought it might help. Hope Abril gets better.




5
198
391
Email
Print


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> There is an article on healthypets.mercola.com, titled "The Perfect Bowel-Soothing Food for GI Upsets and Diarrhea" by Dr. Karen Becker. I tried to attach the link, but somehow couldn't do it. Thought it might help. Hope Abril gets better.


Here's a link to the article, *The Perfect Bowel-Soothing Food for GI Upsets and Diarrhea*:

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/09/01/pumpkin-dietary-fiber.aspx

Dr. Becker recommends pumpkin (over rice) and ground turkey for a bland diet to curtail diarrhea.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you both for the article which I found very informative. She is starting to poop once a day like when we got her. I just need to find a new brand of canned to add to the dry to hopefully prevent a recurrence of this issue. At least I know what to try now.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2012)

I am just a novice, but my dog was on Stella and Chewy's raw food,(got to be too expensive) which he loved, however, I noticed that he still had acid reflux. So I have now switched to Honest Kitchen and it has really helped. And he does love it. Just in case you you want some options. Good luck


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for your help. I am boiling chicken, giving pumpkin and green beans (I blend them up as she picked them out when I offered whole ones) along with her dry dog food. I add a little water or sometimes a dash of salt as she does not drink much water.


----------



## Cyber Chulo (Jul 27, 2012)

I've given 1 to 2 pieces of TUMS to Ratchet when he had vomited and it stopped it within the hour.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Cyber Chulo said:


> I've given 1 to 2 pieces of TUMS to Ratchet when he had vomited and it stopped it within the hour.


Thank you for the suggestion. I have made contact with the vet after the last time so I know I can call anytime as there is an emergency office in our city to take our pets to when in distress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MamaPatty said:


> Thank you for your help. I am boiling chicken, giving pumpkin and green beans (I blend them up as she picked them out when I offered whole ones) along with her dry dog food. I add a little water or sometimes a dash of salt as she does not drink much water.


I would not be adding salt to your dog's food. It's not good for them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cyber Chulo said:


> I've given 1 to 2 pieces of TUMS to Ratchet when he had vomited and it stopped it within the hour.


Did you check this with the vet first? How big were the pieces?


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

krandall said:


> I would not be adding salt to your dog's food. It's not good for them.


Thanks. The last few days I have been rereading the threads on food here and I did see that and have stopped. I also added a few blueberries (blended as she took the whole ones out and after licking the food off of them, laid them neatly in front of her bowel). How they wrap us around their little paws!


----------

